# Do your fish play?



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe I'm crazy, but I swear that my little cherry barb likes to play in the filter current. He's really active, and I'll often see him swimming his little heart out against the current as close to the filter as he can get, and then he lets it swoosh him down to the bottom of the tank where he then swims with the flow up the little hill in the sand. It's really amusing to watch. The kids call it the fishy roller coaster LOL


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've had a couple of Tequila Sunrise Guppies that played with every fish in the tank....male/female it didn't matter - if you know what I mean. Seems more like nature, but they would flare their fins to nearly every fish. I also have a few blood fin tetras that chase each other in circles. Funny to watch.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*My tetras chase each other around and around the plants lol.*


----------



## brown25 (Oct 22, 2010)

It is good for you at least you don;t have to teach your fish playing and train them using fish fraining kit..  hehhehehe


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

The Oto's like to swim against the current also,then they do this floaty thing down to the bottom and start over...


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

My loaches seem to have an instinct to swim against the current. My f8 puffers seemed very playful also.


----------



## bikie8 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have three rosy barbs and they do the same thing in the filter current. The biggest one also literally swims laps back and forth the length of the tank for surprisingly long periods of time. I have a 3" or so bubble strip in the tank. I don't turn on the air pump for it often, but when I do, a couple of them will spend a good deal of time playing in the bubbles.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

my little 2.5" long Dojo Loach likes to swim to the top of the tank and then swim down against the current of the air bubbles from my bubble stones, lol. I don't think he's found the outlet of the power filter yet though... he's only been in the tank for 4 days... but it's only a matter of time *#3


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

my corys are playing all day


----------



## Jaws (Oct 31, 2010)

My clown loaches "play" quite a lot. They chase each other in circles, follow each other around, hide out in the cave together...They're lots of fun to watch.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

littlefish said:


> my corys are playing all day


good lord, my 3 Albino's run around the tank non stop, so I know how that goes, lol


----------



## saa.abdi (Jun 18, 2021)

snail said:


> My loaches seem to have an instinct to swim against the current. My f8 puffers seemed very playful also.


Just like my loaches


----------

